
KreMlin: from (a subset of) F* to C - pjmlp
https://fstarlang.github.io/general/2016/09/30/introducing-kremlin.html
======
nickpsecurity
Great find, pjmlp! The F star code is incredibly readable. I know nothing
about the language but I'm _fairly sure_ I get what it's doing. The difference
between it and the C illustrates why it's better to get above C if one can for
verification and maintenance. The difference is usually much, much worse. The
second, impressive thing is that the C was so close in readability to the F
star code.

An interesting project for academics might be re-coding parts of MirageOS's
TLS in F star to run through Kremlin. They already wrap C versions of the
algorithms IIRC. One could start with the algorithms as a practice run. Then
the stateful parts as that's where a lot of risk will be. Then the functional
parts. Then integration into a C library.

------
cm3
I cannot express how much I like this. This is a great tool and the right one
to write a replacement TLS stack with. Excited for things to come.

